# Raw egg everyday?



## Swissy Lady (Jan 7, 2012)

Can I feed Scalett a raw egg everyday? Im in the first week on raw feeding...and along with chicken backs and quarters I gave her an egg.....she has normal poo too! So is it a good idea or should I limit them?


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I wouldn't give an egg everyday, but if she can tolerate an egg a couple times a week then I would do that....Eggs are a good way to add fat/calories to a dog that needs weight.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

I would wait until your dog is through the transition to add more eggs. I can't give my GSP too many eggs because they can give her runny stool....and she's been on raw over a year.

Since your pup is healthy and can eat a variety of meats (once through the transition) there is really no need to feed that many eggs. I think people feed 1-2 eggs a week. 

However, there is no harm to feed an egg a day. My BRT pup eats 1-3 eggs a day because they are one of his main protein sources due to a health condition.


----------



## Swissy Lady (Jan 7, 2012)

I just figured it would be good with the chicken backs...seeing that i took all the skin and most fat off...just giving her some kind of substance for the morning. I did it yesterday morning and she was a lot more satisfied that way then with just the backs. Just wondering if there are any problems with giving too much egg.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

I give an egg to both my dogs 4-5 times a week.. they get a lot of bone (where I live raw meat is horrendously expensive, but eggs are cheap-ish) so it's a good way to balance that.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

this is just personal opinion.....based on nothing but the workings of my flawed mind.

i don't eat eggs every day simply because it's too much to eat eggs everyday and i want a balanced, filled with variety diet.

on the flip side, my dogs get eggs once or twice a week because of the benefits...but too much of anything can cause problems, IMHO.


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

I give my dog an egg 4-5 times a week.


----------



## trikerdon (May 14, 2011)

I read someplace on the forum before about how great eggs are. So I started giving her one a day. Before to long I had to get out the air freshener. Boy she could stink the place up.......


----------



## ciaBrysh (Dec 16, 2011)

I give an egg 2 times a week...I'm thinking about going every other day though


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Mollie has about 2-3 a week. I'm on the lookout too for quail or duck eggs, just to add variety.


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

Mine get eggs maybe twice a week.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

I agree with Sara...I would wait till your dog is ok on at least 2 proteins before adding eggs, as they are more rich then the chicken that she is already being fed.

And as far as "more substance" then just backs....remember you do NOT want to come at raw feeding too fast....you will 90% of the time end up with loose stools to cannon butt...and be traumatized, upset and feel like you failed. If you take everything slow, follow the guide line at Dedicated to proper carnivore nutrition - Prey Model Raw Feeding for Dogs & Cats you WILL succeed and be a successful raw feeding dog owner!!:thumb:


----------



## Swissy Lady (Jan 7, 2012)

MollyWoppy said:


> Mollie has about 2-3 a week. I'm on the lookout too for quail or duck eggs, just to add variety.


I recently saw on Ft. Myers craigslist that there was someone selling duck eggs!..Not sure if it is still up though.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Really? I'm going to have to start looking at Craigs List a lot more often! Thanks....


----------



## JoeynZoey (Apr 25, 2011)

I also vouch to wait a little longer into the raw diet until you can try an egg daily. Zoey has been fed an organic egg daily since she has been on a raw diet for 3 years practically  just make sure to feed the entire raw egg not just the yolk or white because than you'll encounter a deficiency.


----------



## eternalstudent (Jul 22, 2010)

I feed every so oftern, sometimes she might get a nest of eggs other times no eggs for a month - really depends on what I have in. 

But as others have said you want to be confident on how the pup will handle it. Start small and with chickens rather than dug eggs


----------



## brandypup (Jan 23, 2012)

Yep I also only feed a couple times a week. I havn't tried quail becuase it's so expensive in the store and never on sale.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Where do you guys get quail eggs from? I can't find any in the supermarkets here. I found the duck eggs on Craigs List - $4 a dozen, hen eggs $3 dozen, I'm going to give them a call later on. Thank you Swissy Lady!


----------



## brandypup (Jan 23, 2012)

They have quail eggs at the Dekalb Farmers Market in Atlanta. It's like 5$+ a doz.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Asian markets usually have quail eggs!


----------



## HappyPuppy (Sep 26, 2011)

I don't think you are supposed to give eggs every day - I give them 1-2 times week. And per a prev post, I only skin the thighs and leave skin on everything else chicken-related - why do others de-skin? Further, it is BEST to par-boil the egg not give it raw but I never remember to do that.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

JoeynZoey said:


> I also vouch to wait a little longer into the raw diet until you can try an egg daily. Zoey has been fed an organic egg daily since she has been on a raw diet for 3 years practically  just make sure to feed the entire raw egg not just the yolk or white because than you'll encounter a deficiency.


may i ask why you feed an egg every day? 

i'm only asking because eggs are very rich...


----------



## The Expert (Jan 25, 2012)

Eggs are actually a pretty decent ingredient to add to any formula. They are considered the most complete source of protien so when you are considering amino acids and that your dog or cat are recieving all required amino acids. Just because you feed meat does not mean you meet all amino acid requirements. When a meat source is considered for amino acid profile it is actually compared to eggs. 

This being said, you want to make sure you cook them! Many people feed eggs to improve coat health. They are high in biotin and omegas among other skin ingredients. There is a protien in egg called avidin that actually binds biotin. This will not only bind the biotin in found in the egg, but also the diet. Whcih actually contradicts why you are even really feeding the egg. Cooking the egg actually destroys this protien and allowing biotin to be used in the body and coat. You also want to cook the egg for potential salmonella issues (in a helathy dog not an issue), however, a puppy or older dog it is a huge issue. Free run eggs are very bad for this, because they really have to wash the eggs before they sell them. This gets rid of the protective coat the egg naturally has to ward off bacteria. 

Really giving an egg everyday is not an issue or even every couple days as I said because it is the most complete protien source, and has alot to offer for a healthy coat!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

The Expert said:


> Eggs are actually a pretty decent ingredient to add to any formula. They are considered the most complete source of protien so when you are considering amino acids and that your dog or cat are recieving all required amino acids. Just because you feed meat does not mean you meet all amino acid requirements. When a meat source is considered for amino acid profile it is actually compared to eggs.
> 
> This being said, you want to make sure you cook them! Many people feed eggs to improve coat health. They are high in biotin and omegas among other skin ingredients. There is a protien in egg called avidin that actually binds biotin. This will not only bind the biotin in found in the egg, but also the diet. Whcih actually contradicts why you are even really feeding the egg. Cooking the egg actually destroys this protien and allowing biotin to be used in the body and coat. You also want to cook the egg for potential salmonella issues (in a helathy dog not an issue), however, a puppy or older dog it is a huge issue. Free run eggs are very bad for this, because they really have to wash the eggs before they sell them. This gets rid of the protective coat the egg naturally has to ward off bacteria. I
> 
> Really giving an egg everyday is not an issue or even every couple days as I said because it is the most complete protien source, and has alot to offer for a healthy coat!


You are in the raw section.....that means that all of us(or at the very least 99.9% of us) feed raw. NO NEED for cooking anything that we feed!:wink:


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

You are right about the biotin in the white but that is only an issue if you feed only whites over a long period of time. The chicken egg is an unformed chicken after all so to me a great source of protein and other nutrients for a dog and no I would never cook an egg for my dog.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

sozzle said:


> You are right about the biotin in the white but that is only an issue if you feed only whites over a long period of time. The chicken egg is an unformed chicken after all so to me a great source of protein and other nutrients for a dog and no I would never cook an egg for my dog.


I give my dog a raw egg a few times/week-- and consume a raw egg yolk myself every day mixed in a smoothie. Never got sick, btw.

As a side note: my previous dog would love cooked (hard-boiled) eggs, and I would usually share them with him. My dog now, who is raw-fed, doesn't even recognize a cooked egg as food--- I offered a piece of a hard-cooked egg to him once as a treat, and he sniffed and walked away. This from a dog who inhales- and never refuses- any of his raw food!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

The Expert said:


> There is a protien in egg called avidin that actually binds biotin. This will not only bind the biotin in found in the egg, but also the diet. Whcih actually contradicts why you are even really feeding the egg. Cooking the egg actually destroys this protien and allowing biotin to be used in the body and coat.


"There are suggestions that one should not eat raw egg whites. This is because raw egg whites contain a lipoprotein called avidin that is very effective at binding biotin, one of the B vitamins. The concern is that this can lead to a biotin deficiency. The simple solution is to cook the egg whites as this deactivates the avidin. The problem is that this cooking also deactivates nearly every other protein in the egg white. Although you will still obtain nutritional benefits from consuming cooked egg whites, from a nutritional perspective it would seem far better to consume them uncooked. There is a lot of biotin in the egg yolk, one of the highest concentrations of biotin found in nature, so it is unlikely that you will have a biotin deficiency if you consume the whole raw egg, yolk and white. However, it is clear that if you only consume raw egg whites, you may develop a biotin deficiency unless you take a biotin supplement."
June Russell's Health Facts: Eggs and Cholesterol - Controversy and Deception

"After my recent studies it became clear that the egg's design carefully compensated for this issue.
It put tons of biotin in the egg yolk. Egg yolks have one of the highest concentrations of biotin found in nature. So it is likely that you will not have a biotin deficiency if you consume the whole raw egg, yolk and white."
Important Update on Eating Raw Eggs 2/9/05

"Eating too many egg whites can cause a biotin deficiency. Eating the yolks only, or the biotin rich yolks with the whites will prevent this problem."
The Health Benefits of Raw Eggs - A Life Building Food

"While it is true that eating too many raw egg whites by themselves will cause you to suffer from a biotin deficiency, the fact is that nature created the egg in such a way that its yolk is very rich in biotin. One of the highest concentration in nature. Eat the egg whole together with the egg white and you will be fine."
Raw eggs for health

Raw Eggs Survey

Do you want me to post more? Cause I can.

It is fine to feed raw, whole eggs. Mother Nature doesn't get it wrong.


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

I think eggs are a great food. I personally eat about 2 a day but can't quite bring myself to eat raw. I suppose if I put them in a smoothie it would be ok. Since I gave up wheat and sugar (and lost lots of weight) they are a staple in my diet keeping blood sugar levels down and keeping me satiated. I normally make an omelette with veges cooked in lots of coconut oil or butter. (NZ butter is all grassfed)


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I usually give eggs twice a week as well, Uno likes it as a mid day snack and since its a natural source of vit E, it's also been helping his dry winter coat.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Remember when they told us about 20 years ago that eggs would shoot our cholesterol up, and everyone started eating Egg Beaters? I didn't buy it even then - the egg is the most perfect food in the universe, in my opinion.

And if it's perfect for people cooked, it has to be even more perfect raw. I don't feed an egg every day because I get mine from the grocery store and I think they are probably crap eggs, but when I get my chickens my dogs will be eating alot of eggs.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

sozzle said:


> I think eggs are a great food. I personally eat about 2 a day but can't quite bring myself to eat raw. I suppose if I put them in a smoothie it would be ok. Since I gave up wheat and sugar (and lost lots of weight) they are a staple in my diet keeping blood sugar levels down and keeping me satiated. I normally make an omelette with veges cooked in lots of coconut oil or butter. (NZ butter is all grassfed)


eggs are the perfect food, i've read that over and over....

isn't it amazing, though, that when you gave up wheat and sugar you lost weight? my honey and i did that and both of us are 30 lbs lighter. took a year because we have no thyroids....neither one of us, but we did it and are still going.....we buy european butter.....so much better than ours....

sorry to go off topic here....

but now that i'm reading this thread, i am thinking eggs will play a bigger role....in their diet if i can find eggs that are suitable and don't cost 9.00 a dozen.


----------



## JoeynZoey (Apr 25, 2011)

magicre said:


> may i ask why you feed an egg every day?
> 
> i'm only asking because eggs are very rich...


Well she does well with no problems on a raw organic egg daily so, why not?


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

JoeynZoey said:


> Well she does well with no problems on a raw organic egg daily so, why not?


makes sense.....

i was asking because eggs are so very rich.....and i keep forgetting to feed eggs...although i did find quail eggs and i found eggs at my grocery store that are least not caged.....but are fed a vegetarian corn and soy diet....even still....i shall start feeding eggs....


----------



## HappyPuppy (Sep 26, 2011)

Actually, it is my understanding that par-boiling an egg (like a 2-3 minute egg) makes it more bioavailable.



Scarlett_O' said:


> You are in the raw section.....that means that all of us(or at the very least 99.9% of us) feed raw. NO NEED for cooking anything that we feed!:wink:


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

I have chickens and I get a lot of free dozen egg coupons from work. My dogs get the poopy eggs from the chickens that I don't feel like washing and they get random eggs if I think of it. Yesterday at my dads house we checked his hen house and I tossed Gunner an egg just for fun 

All together they probably get 10 eggs or so a week between the 3 of them.


----------

